# Stuff Your Cats Are Now Used To



## Tokkaebi (Feb 5, 2013)

Things my cats used to to be startled out of sleep from, but no longer are:
sneezing
a can being opened
laughter
TV shows
singing

Things my cats still hate and can't sleep through:
thunder
my neighbor's Mustang
crinkling of a bag
me getting out of bed
sound of running water


What things were your cats once bothered by, but have gotten used to out of habit? What things still disturb them?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Boo used to be startled by everything, even us walking near her while she was sleeping. She was so used to sleeping outside with 1 eye open, she noticed everything. luckily she grew out of that phase!

Now they only get startled by more major things, like bags, or people coming inside/going outside (the door), those random things like when a picture falls off the wall in the night, etc. my sneezing wakes them, but they come from my toes, theyre powerful! lol.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine only gets startled by Mouse sneak attacks..
Lol


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Depending on who's got my lap, when hubby decides to go to bed, he'll come out to give me a kiss goodnight, well a couple of my cats will bail as he's leaning over us!
Hence his nickname "Lurch" or "Squatch"!!
Two of my cats Still aren't used to that!


----------



## Hyper_cat_lady91 (May 23, 2013)

Stitch and smudge used to hate the Hoover and run for the furthest corner. Now they just play with it. Very frustrating when ur trying to clean. 

They still don't like it when I get up. Flush the toilet, sneeze or drop something( which happens often) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tokkaebi (Feb 5, 2013)

Ah, I should also mention that I meant they're not shaken from sleep if I open a can of soda. A can of food, however . . . lol


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Newton will hide from the vacuum, but come out and play tag with the sponge mop - he especially enjoys running and sliding around areas that I've just cleaned.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Tokkaebi said:


> *What things were your cats once bothered by*, *but have gotten used to out of habit? What things still disturb them*?


 
Me.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

planes overhead. we're on a direct flightpath to an airport and they pass overhead frequently. the closest ones can be 1000 - 2000 feet above us. ranges from little cessnas to 767s and 777s.

frankie used to run like a bat out of he__ when they came near. only took him a few months to get used to them. now he just looks up at them or even ignores them, even when he's up on our roof deck or in the backyard.

and they've all gotten used to my husband running huge power tools in the basement. they sleep right through it! along with my sewing machine in the same room even!

cats can be so adaptable.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

My current lovebug RJ, pal for nearly 19 years, was terrified of the sound of an aerosol spray can when I first adopted him. I realize that a rescue cat may be infested with fleas or whatever, and needs to be sprayed if the problem is bad -- I am certain that RJ wasn't deliberately abused. But nevertheless he would run and hide if I sprayed my shoes or sometimes the toilet. Mind you, he wasn't near the spray, it was just the sound.

Now he ignores it totally, just is watchful that he doesn't get accidentally sprayed.

RJ is totally unafraid of thunder which is a rarity among cats. He for some reason loves people in uniforms whereas most cats are afraid of anybody wearing a uniform.

And it's not hearing problems... his hearing is excellent, especially if I open a can or wiggle a pouch of catfood, making that crackling sound. He'll come running to the kitchen asap!

RJ is very much critical however of my operatic vocal work (I'm a classically trained baritone) and he discreetly goes into the other room when I am practicing.


----------

